# Adding algae eater question



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I've had my male Betta for over a month now and my 4 year old child really wants an algae eater in the tank, too. I would like to get one if it wouldn't pose a problem for Betta. I know that a plecostomus would get too big for my 5 gal tank, but would a smaller algae eater be okay?

Thanks so much,
Michelle


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a couple of otocinclus would be great..they stay small,never bother other fish,and are awesome algae eaters..
plus ; they don't cost much..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe a clown pleco? i know they stay prfetty small, like less than 3". But the ottos would work. Try like 3 of those as they like to be in schools.

hope this helps


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks you!!! Do you think 2 of the otocinclus would be okay in a 5 gallon tank with the Betta? Are they messy?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

ottos arent that messy, at least i dont think so. I wouldnt put them in groups of less than three. 3 should fit, in total of course 

Hope this helps


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it is Otos that I was told/read were very susceptible to anything less than excellent water conditions... everything I read said that if you buy like 6 expect only 2 or 3 to survive. I guess that this is very common with them, so if you go that way just know what to expect going in! If I am wrong about this I hope someone corrects me as I am not 100% positive ( I too have been searching for a small algae eater and have looked into what feels like hundreds so my info may be crossed!)


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, guys...you all are soooooooooo helpful.
Does anyone know why there should be no less than 3 ottos in a tank? That's okay for a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

they are quite small so they like to be in groups. I think if you just have one it will be intimidated and probably hide out most of the time and generally not be very happy


----------



## girlie4bubbles (Apr 13, 2009)

do you have anything else in the tank or is it just a betta?


----------

